
Show HN: Smartip.io – Reliable and Accurate IP Geolocation and Threat API - kevinjyc
https://smartip.io
======
alam2000
What does it do differently than IP2Location, IP2Proxy and Maxmind?

~~~
kevinjyc
We are actually using MaxMind at the moment, even though we are in the process
of building our own GeoDatabase. Our API differs from the services you
specified since we offer many more data points like:

\- currency data

\- timezones data

\- user agent data

\- crypto data

On top of that, our API is extremely easy to use with two simple endpoints to
get IP and ASN insights. Also, we don't apply any data segmentation to our
responses.

Last but not least, our prices put us on a league of our own with a massive
Free tier allowing up to 250,000 requests per month. More info on:
[https://smartip.io/#pricing-section](https://smartip.io/#pricing-section)

------
kevinjyc
Hi all!

SmartIP.io is a new IP Geolocation API and Threat Intelligence service which
exposes a huge amount of accurate and reliable IP data for a very convenient
price.

We expose both IP and ASN lookups with two simple endpoints, we don't segment
data response by Tiers, as most of our competitors do, instead, we return the
entire dataset in our responses even in the Free tier.

Our pricing structure is unbeatable as well, signing up, we allow up to
250,000 requests per month for Free! More information on
[https://smartip.io/#pricing-section](https://smartip.io/#pricing-section)

 _Why should I use a GeoLocation API_

Most companies use IP Geolocation APIs to identify their users to enrich the
user experience based on their location, currency or timezone. Another use
case could be identify threats and prevent frauds in time looking for Proxy
connections, TOR nodes or just filtering Crawlers traffic. SmartIP.io can
detect if the an IP is a proxy, TOR or even a crawler. More information on
[https://smartip.io/#feature-section](https://smartip.io/#feature-section)

 _Why SmartIP.io_

Even though the API market is full of Geolocation API already, we realised
that they all offer very similar datasets, and they all tend to be really
expensive very quickly, segmenting data responses by tiers and adding costs to
their customers which do not cost anything to them.

Our approach aims to solve this problem exposing single endpoints which return
all information with no segmentation by Tier and with a huge Free tier which
allows up to 250,000 requests a month.

We are the only one to expose Crypto data. Our service can identify if a
specified IP is running a Bitcoin node with additional information like the
port from where the node is running from. We are in the process of expanding
this dataset with additional blockchains and more data.

 _Our features_

\- Geolocation data: at the moment we are using MaxMind database, but we are
in the process of building our own GeoDatabase.

\- Currency data

\- Timezone data

\- Security data: Our service exposes Proxy data, Crawler data and TOR data.

\-- Crawler data: we detect the crawler type, the crawler company

\-- TOR data: we detect TOR exit node identifier, the published data and the
last update date.

\-- Proxy data: we detect the proxy type like "proxy anonimyzers", "proxy
attackers", etc.

\- Crypto data

\- We are powered by Microsoft Azure. We are 100% backed by the best cloud
solution out there with no self-hosted servers. This guarantees extremely high
performances and high SLA.

\- Official client libraries available on Github for .NetCore, PHP and
Javascript.

\- Simple and intuitive Dashboard to manage your API keys and monitor your API
calls.

\- Once registered, we offer a huge Free Tier which allows up to 250,000
requests a month.

